

Who You Are Now is Who You'll Be in 10 Years - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/who-you-are-now-is-who-youll-be-in-10-years/

======
brc
The best thing I ever did to introduce a punctuated change to my equilibrium
was get rid of everything I had and go work in another country for a couple of
years. Even 2 years after doing that I was irrevocably changed forever, and
for the better. It gives you more confidence, more knowledge, more empathy,
more skills, more conversation and more friends. Highly recommended.

~~~
tsally
Feel free to decline, but would you mind sharing a few more details? How'd you
go about finding the job? Did living in another country follow the job, or did
you decide to go to another country and find whatever job you could? I think
this is the sort of thing that everyone dreams about in the back of their
mind, even if they never do it.

~~~
ido
I also did something similar - moving to Vienna, Austria a bit more than four
years ago (at the age of twenty-one).

In the first four-five months I just took German courses (I started learning
it at home but not very intensely).

After that I started looking for a job, which wasn't too hard (programmers can
find a job in any city above a certain minimum level of size and wealth). I
simply did the same thing I'd do anywhere - searched in internet job boards
and quickly enough I found one.

I'm currently in my fourth job here (yeah I know, four jobs in a bit more than
four years is quite a lot) and it never took me very long to find a new job
after I quit the first one.

I think that if you really want to do it and don't have anything holding you
back (like a family that depends on you) you should just give it a try. The
worst thing that can happen is that you'll be miserable and come back home
after a couple of months.

The only thing you really need to do beforehand is to save enough money so
that you aren't stressed out about finding a job right off the bat. I can move
somewhere else right now, and other than in prohibitively expensive places
like Manhattan or London, I can live for a year before my savings run out. And
I don't really earn that much.

------
jraines
Don't believe anything you read in a div with a horizontal gradient
background.

Seriously though, all he's really saying is that people don't change if
they're content with where they are. Well, sure, why would they?

~~~
sid
Thats kind of what i was thinking. Its just stating pretty much the obvious.

After time people will be where they are + experience, if based on their
experience they do nothing different then they will be the same as they always
were + money/family/debt and whatever else is accumilated over time.

If experience changes them then obviously things will be different based on
the changes they make.

------
alex_c
_So my theory is this: unless you change something about yourself now, you’ll
never change_

Step 1: Apply the theory today, and change something about yourself: you have
changed, theory checks out.

Step 2: Now apply the theory to a point one year in the past. You did not
change yourself then, therefore you will never change. But you just changed
something about yourself in Step 1. Contradiction.

------
mdakin
This idea seems descriptive of someone with an entity (sometimes "fixed")
theory of intelligence. I strongly encourage development of a incremental
(sometimes "process", sometimes "growth") theory of intelligence instead. With
the right growth-oriented mindset you will certainly not be the same person in
ten years.

Read up on Carol Dweck's work. And Abraham Maslow's concept of self-
actualization (not technically related to Dweck's work but seems somehow
related to this discussion).

------
soji
Not true: [http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/daily-
brief/2008/10/17/...](http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/daily-
brief/2008/10/17/hedge-fund-manager-goodbye-and-f-you)

------
pg
Depends which 10 years, but in general what you'll be in 10 years is the same,
but more so.

~~~
wushupork
I dont know if I agree with all that necessarily. 10 years ago I was new to
the job market and was too busy trying to learn the ropes of the career. Over
the years, I've grown curious and wanted more. I've had to grow out of my
shell to network and drum up business.

So to respond to the article. 10 years ago, I was not entrepreneurial in any
way because I was very green. Now, I would say I'm a bit more, but I am always
learning

------
octane
Someone who makes a handsome living through salary but was laid off could very
well turn into an entrepreneur through no direct desire of their own.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
Anybody who practices Buddhism understands why that is false.

Nobody is the same day after day. Small changes around us change us.
Eventually, those small changes lead to what we consider maturity and
experience. But even when considering from moment to moment, we are not the
same.

We know that from the practitioners of the Zen school, who believe in
instantaneous enlightenment. They acknowledge that revelations of thought can
occur at once. We also know that major happenings can also change somebody
drastically.

But if that's what you want to believe, so be it. I'm most certainly not going
to stop you.

